# AC Cost in JLT



## EsbenB (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi guys.

The old thread about ac cost in jlt is closed, so i had to make a new one.
Im about to move and are looking at two areas, the marina and JLT.

The reason im looking at JLT is only because we are moving our office to JLT as well, so the area could be attractive just because of the distance i would have to my work. (Dont own a car, and would rather walk to work)

I live in the marina now, and have done for a year.
I had no idea that the AC in JLT could be so expensive, before i talked to some friends who said i just budget with 9-12.000 aed a year for a 1bedroom.
The prices in JLT for apartments are very close to matching the prices in the Marina, so im hoping to get some insight here to what i can expect from an apartment in JLT.

What do you guys pay for consumption and connection of ac ?
Also, the office is moving to one lake plaza, so apartments around Lake allura is preferred - any tips ?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

For a 1 bed in Lake Terrace I was paying dhs.800 a month in the summer to dhs.165 a month in the winter (including capacity charge). Don't know where these other people get their figures from.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I wonder if they are including their 5% dewa 'fee' in that amount they are quoting?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

JLT has separate cooling - Palm Utilities I think? And then there's also DEWA fees, which are billed separately.


----------

